# Working with Soapstone



## Hucifer (Nov 20, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice/warnings etc. about working with soapstone? I want to make a really nice rollerball for a gift for a very old friend. I ordered a 5 lb block so I have plenty to cover screw ups. Anything to worry about as far as drilling speeds, types of blades to use when cutting etc.? I assume sharp tools are the word of the day here...

anything would be helpful...


----------



## ThomJ (Nov 20, 2010)

I use an older used insert on my Woodchuck to turn it. careful on the ends it wants to chip. Talk to Grnmtnguy about drilling. Thats who I've gotten a couple of blanks from and they were predrilled


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 20, 2010)

Hugh, my only experience with soapstone was a few years back when we installed some soapstone countertops.  It worked well with handtools and power saws.  There was considerable dust so would highly recommend dust filtering mask as bare minimum.  The cut edges polished up very nicely with buffing.

The stuff we worked with was large, 1.5 inch thick or so.  I am not at all sure what it will work like in small chuncks turned thin for a pen.  Give it a spin and let us know how it works.  It should be an intresting looking pen.  Show pics too please.
Charles


----------



## Padre (Nov 20, 2010)

Alton (greenmtnguy) did a really great demo at the New England chapter meeting.  He really knows how to turn this stuff and make it look stupendous.  Give him a holler and I know he'd be more than happy to give you all the pointers you need.

He started the whole turning process by using a rasp and getting it almost down to a perfect size, then sanded it from there.

But, my memory might be a little fuzzy, so give him a holler.


----------



## Chasper (Nov 20, 2010)

I've turned several pens from various types of soapstone, some are harder than others but all of them are soft.  I use the same tools as I would use for wood or resin, they get dull, but it is an easy material to turn.  You will get dust, not shavings, use a dust collector.  

I put a small section of wood on the nib and finial end when I make a soapstone pen.  The stone chips too easily and the wood protects it somewhat.  I finish it with a dozen or so coats of CA to make it more chip resistant, but even with that they ueventually show some wear and scratching where the clip touches the side of the cap, try bending the clip just a little to reduce the amount of pressure it puts on the side of the cap.

I cut it up to blank sizes with an old worn out band saw blade.  Drill with the same bits I normally use, but they will need sharpening after drilling a couple holes.


----------

